# Finnaly I got it



## Greenhill (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello everybody.
I'm new in this forum. Just have to tell that on wednesday I received my new x-trail. All I can say is: wooaaw!

It's a 2,2 dci, 136hp.

Best reg. 
Arthur Grønhaug from Norway.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Greenhill said:


> Hello everybody.
> I'm new in this forum. Just have to tell that on wednesday I received my new x-trail. All I can say is: wooaaw!
> 
> It's a 2,2 dci, 136hp.
> ...


Another diesel burner! Waaaaahhhhyyyyy!


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Another diesel burner! Waaaaahhhhyyyyy!


Sure wish North America would embrace the new diesel technology. We are still woefully tied to gasoline technology when new turbo diesel platforms perform extremely well. And they aren't as expensive as hybrids either.  

jww


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

jww said:


> Sure wish North America would embrace the new diesel technology. We are still woefully tied to gasoline technology when new turbo diesel platforms perform extremely well. And they aren't as expensive as hybrids either.
> 
> jww


Vested interests in the US are doing you no good at all. My last three cars have been diesel. It makes one hell of a lot of sense over this side of the pond.


----------



## 360degrees (Jul 31, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Vested interests in the US are doing you no good at all. My last three cars have been diesel. It makes one hell of a lot of sense over this side of the pond.


I checked out the Jeep Liberty Diesel and the Volkswagon Passat TDI Wagon, but the price shot up way over my limit. I would have paid $620/mth and $600/mth Canadian respectivly. That's when I called the Nissan dealer and I'm glad I did, my monthly car payment is just over $400. Any savings in Diesel would have come from the Passat 7.21/100KMs. The Jeep was at 9.6L/100KMs and the X-trail came in at 9.4L/100KMs. (I combined both City and HWY to get an average fuel consumption for all vehicles).
As a consummer I would like to purchase a Diesel vehicle but again the cost benifits must be there.
With the X-trail I will save $2500/year over my previous GMC Jimmy(Payments and Gas taken into account). The passat would have only saved me 988.32 per year due in large to the payments being higher than what they were on the Jimmy. The Passat TDI does not offer AWD either.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Vested interests in the US are doing you no good at all. My last three cars have been diesel. It makes one hell of a lot of sense over this side of the pond.


And as petrol is flirting with $1.00 CND/l, it's about time we picked up on the diesel concept. The SmartCars are starting to become more popular now in Canada - and they are all standard diesel technology.

jww


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Some people are hesitant about small diesel engines in Canada. They don't realize how far the technology has come. Gone are the days of loud, smelly black smoke belching cars. Other than Idling and initial acceleration you don't even notice it is diesel.

As soon as Nissan and Toyota start to offer diesel engines in Canada, the Volkswagen TDI cars are screwed. I traded a TDI Jetta for my X-Trail. Trust me the gas mileage is the only perk to owning one. I don't know about you but I don't like paying VW $100-$120 for an oil change. (My friend pays under $100 to have the oil changed on his 04 cummins diesel Ram) I also didn't like replacing tail lights, brake lights and interior dash lights every couple of months. 

that last bit was just something I had to get off my chest.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Some people are hesitant about small diesel engines in Canada. They don't realize how far the technology has come. Gone are the days of loud, smelly black smoke belching cars.


Personally - if the higher end diesel engines of the UK & Europe were sold here, I would never own a petrol (gas) engine car. Diesel is now far more efficient, mechanically sound, and has a much longer life than in the past. As noted in ERBell's post above. The dedicated distribution of higher-end diesels to Canada would certainly see me flipping my vehicles much less frequently.

jww


----------

